# Welche Karpfenruten und Rollen???



## Erik90 (5. März 2005)

Hallo zusamm,
ich will mir dieses jahr zwei neue Karpfenruten und Rollen zulegen.
Da ich noch Schüler bin sollten diese nicht sonderlich Teuer sein!
Ich dacht bei den Ruten an 3lbs.
Wär schön wenn ihr mir weiter Helfen könntet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Hab ein wenig die Übersicht auf dem Markt verloren!


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (5. März 2005)

*AW: Welche Karpfenruten und Rollen???*

Rute: Fox Warrior (gut und günstig)
Rolle: Daiwa Emcast (oder ne gebrauchte Emblem)


----------



## robertb (5. März 2005)

*AW: Welche Karpfenruten und Rollen???*

Als günstige Freilaufrolle käme auch die Okuma Epix Baitfeeder 50 oder grösser in Frage. Soll sehr preiswert und trotzdem ziemlich widerstandsfähig sein. Gibts bei Ebay ab 50 Taler, leider nehmen manche Händler vor Ort das doppelte dafür  |uhoh:


----------



## Erik90 (5. März 2005)

*AW: Welche Karpfenruten und Rollen???*

Danke für denn Tip!

Kannst du mir ungefähr sagen wie Teuer die sind?
Wenn nicht ist auch nicht schlimm!
Mfg Erik


----------



## Erik90 (5. März 2005)

*AW: Welche Karpfenruten und Rollen???*

Die Karpfenruten!


----------



## Erik90 (5. März 2005)

*AW: Welche Karpfenruten und Rollen???*

Schreibt bitte weiter kann jeden Vorschlag gebrauchen!!!!!!!!!!|wavey:


----------



## Carpjunky (5. März 2005)

*AW: Welche Karpfenruten und Rollen???*

Moinsen#h

Die Warrior kostet gebraucht so um die 55Eu und neu so 65Eu (kann aber auch teurer seien)!


Gruß


----------



## magic.j (5. März 2005)

*AW: Welche Karpfenruten und Rollen???*

Hi,

wie wäre es mit einer Pro Logic Carp echt gut das Teil,habe auch eine in der 3 Lbs Kategorie.Kostet ca 110 Euro.
Als Rolle die Emcast von Daiwa,das sind sehr gute Rollen.

Mfg
magic.j


----------



## BigBaitrunner (5. März 2005)

*AW: Welche Karpfenruten und Rollen???*

Hallo,

Ruten würd ich dir Die Nash Outlaw XS empfehlen (89,99 €) !!!! Rollen Würd ich auch dagen Daiwa Emcast oder Gebrauchte Emblems !!
Ich würde die Shimano BigBiatrunner Long Cast noch mehr empfehlen aber da du noch Schüler bist kommen 200 € wahrscheinlich eh nicht in Frage !! (Ich hab sie NagelNeu um 110 € gekauft !!)

lg BigBiat


----------



## Skorpion (6. März 2005)

*AW: Welche Karpfenruten und Rollen???*

wenn du nicht zu viel augeben willst, dann wäre die Shimano Alivo Serie was für dich. Hab auch eine davon und bin für "das Geld" zufrieden

kuckmal hier 

oder hier


----------



## Adrian* (6. März 2005)

*AW: Welche Karpfenruten und Rollen???*

habe ne Mitchell Exelence carp 360 in 2 1/2 LBS...würde ich dir auch zu raten 3 LBS sind glaub ich nicht nötig....


----------



## Geraetefetischist (6. März 2005)

*AW: Welche Karpfenruten und Rollen???*

Fragen wir mal lieber, wieviel Du ausgeben willst oder kannst. So ist das schwer, was zu empfehlen.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Erik90 (6. März 2005)

*AW: Welche Karpfenruten und Rollen???*

Hallo zusamm,

Das ist ne gute Frage wieviel ich ausgeben will!
Naja ich dachte an 150€ bei den Ruten. 
Bei den Rollen sollten es so ungefähr 100€ sein!
Wie gesagt ich will aber von jeden gern 2 Stück haben.
Geht das vom preis her? Oder muss ich doch mehr aus geben für gute Quallität!
Weil Teurer würden meine Eltern nicht mitmachen!

|wavey: Gruß Erik|wavey:


----------



## Augustiner (6. März 2005)

*AW: Welche Karpfenruten und Rollen???*

Ich hab mal eine Farge:

Welche Rolle oder wie groß muss dann die Rolle bei einer Karpfenrute mir 3lbs und 3.90m länge sein??
Wieviel Schnur muss da draufpassen??

Augustiner


----------



## Erik90 (6. März 2005)

*AW: Welche Karpfenruten und Rollen???*

Hallo, 
in den anderen Aussagen stehen ja schon paar Tips für Rollen!
Wieviel Schnur drauf passen sollten ist ein wenig abhänig von dein Gewässer.
Da ich aber auch nicht alles weiß bin ich mal gespannt was die anderen schreiben!|kopfkrat 
|wavey: Gruß Erik|wavey:


----------



## Geraetefetischist (6. März 2005)

*AW: Welche Karpfenruten und Rollen???*

Das sind doch schonmal Hausnummern.

Ruten täte ich mir dann mal Daiwa Powermesh Z ansehen, oder, wenn Du die Möglichkeit hast, die aus GB kommen zu lassen Greys Prodigy. Letztere werden hier immer teurer, direkt unverschämt bald.
Als selberbauer hätte man noch weit mehr Möglichkeiten, Harrisonblanks gibts teils günstig, oder Sportex FBC. 

Rollen ist interessant, ob die einen freilauf haben muss. Dann bleibt fast nur die US Baitrunner von Shimano. Ohne Freilauf würd ich auch grosse Daiwas anraten.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## leipziger21 (6. März 2005)

*AW: Welche Karpfenruten und Rollen???*

hey

hat jemand erfahrung mit den Ultimate MYSTERIUM - Carp in 12 FT  2 3/4 LB T/C.

 bye


----------



## Erik90 (6. März 2005)

*AW: Welche Karpfenruten und Rollen???*

Danke,

Ich weiß nicht, hab mir noch ni gedanken gemacht zum Thema Selbstbauen.
Ist das viel Billiger? Das ist doch aber bestimmt auch übelst Schwer oder?

|wavey: Gruß Erik|wavey:


----------



## Erik90 (6. März 2005)

*AW: Welche Karpfenruten und Rollen???*

Hallo leipziger21,
ne also ich kann über die Rute nichts sagen.
Sorry!
Gruß erik


----------



## killerkarpfen (6. März 2005)

*AW: Welche Karpfenruten und Rollen???*

hallo bei den ruten würde ich für 150 euro zwei shimano alivio mit zwei dreiviertel lbs
empfelen.
bei den rollen je nach gewässer grösse von shimano den us. baitrunner 3500oder
den 4500  die 3500 kostet ca 90 euro das stück kenne keine rolle mit einem besseren  und feinerren freilauf diese rollen sind robust bis in alle ewigkeit
          gruss killerkarpfen


----------



## kkanone (6. März 2005)

*AW: Welche Karpfenruten und Rollen???*

Ich bin gerade selbst auf der Suche nach günstigem (gut natürlich auch) Karpfengerät > meine erster Erfolg war ne gebrauchte Spro Prion CF 3,60 m 2,5 lbs (nach Empfehlung aus dem Board) für schlappe 16 E mit Versand.

Also wenns günstig sein soll kann man zum einem beim Händler vor Ort verhandeln > oder halt nur schaun/testen und dann bei ebay Preise vergleichen  

Iche denke auch wenn für 250 E eingekauft wird, das der Händler dann ein paar Prozente springen lässt > Fragen kostet nichts |supergri 

Hab Dir auch ne PN geschickt

PS: Das NOL in meinem Benutzernamen steht für meine ALTE Heimat > Niederschlesischer Oberlausitzkreis <


----------



## Geraetefetischist (6. März 2005)

*AW: Welche Karpfenruten und Rollen???*



> Ich weiß nicht, hab mir noch ni gedanken gemacht zum Thema Selbstbauen.
> Ist das viel Billiger? Das ist doch aber bestimmt auch übelst Schwer oder?


Kommt drauf an, wieviel handwerkliches Geschick man mitbringt. Wenn man halbwegs ordentlich ist, ist so ein neoprengriff kleben jedenfalls kein Thema, auch der Rollenhalter nicht. 
Man sollte sich nur genau an die Anleitung halten, und mit Kleber eher sparsam sein.

Dann braucht man nur noch die Nötige Ruhe zum Ringe wickeln. Nix für Leute mit Parkinson, oder ungeduldige, aber ansonsten schaffbar, wenn man auf Zierwicklungen verzichten kann.

Und der ein oder andere Fehler in der Lackierung findet sich auch bei gekauften.

Schau mal bei www.CMW-angeln.de und www.rodbuilding.de die Blanklisten durch. Insbesondere Einzelstücke sind da für nen appel und nen ei drin. z.B. findet sich bei rodbuilding ne Armalite MKII 12' 3lbs für 179€ der Komplettbausatz oder ne AK47 mit 2 Spitzen für 130. Kannst ja mal schauen, was die im Laden kostet.
Und CMW verramscht die Carp master Blanks in 13' 3,5lbs für unter 50€...

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Gunni77 (6. März 2005)

*AW: Welche Karpfenruten und Rollen???*

Hallo

Preiswert und gut?

Rute: Ultimate Novell carp, 3,60m 2,75lbs

Ich bin z.B. von den Rollen von Ultimate nicht überzeugt, aber die Ruten sind teilweise spitze!
Ich fische diese Ruten nun schon einige Jahre und habe es noch nicht für notwendig gehalten, mir was anderes zu kaufen (Das will was heißen)
Die Ruten sind von der Aktion und dem Wg. her die optimalen Universalruten und für das Geld sehen sie dazu echt verdammt edel aus. Kostenpunkt war so ca. 90 Euro/Rute

Rolle:
Shimano US Btr. 4500

Sehr robuste Rolle, meine sind inzwischen 10 Jahre alt, neben den Fischen haben sie auch das eine oder andere Vollbad und andere Misshandlungen schadlos überstanden. Wer billige Rollen kauft gibt im endeffekt mehr Geld aus. Klar, 100 Euro für eine Rolle sind viel Geld, aber dafür ist dann auch hoffentlich erstmal lange Zeit ruhe...

Von wirklichem Billiggerät kann ich nur abraten. Bei der Rute sind vielleicht noch ein paar Euro drinn, die dann auf kosten des Gebrauchswertes gehen, aber billige Rollen sind zum karpfenangeln tötlich. Die erste versagende Bremse oder ein kaputtes Getriebe mitten im Drill belehren einen dann eines besseren.

Gruß


----------



## Philipp_do (6. März 2005)

*AW: Welche Karpfenruten und Rollen???*

schau mal http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=56715&item=7138470611&rd=1


----------



## Erik90 (6. März 2005)

*AW: Welche Karpfenruten und Rollen???*

Danke für alle Tips!
Das ebay angebot war so ziemlich geil!
Hab ich nur zu spät gelesen!:c 

Gruß Erik


----------



## Pilkman (6. März 2005)

*AW: Welche Karpfenruten und Rollen???*



			
				Erik90 schrieb:
			
		

> ... das ebay angebot war so ziemlich geil!
> Hab ich nur zu spät gelesen! :c ...



Naja, so toll fand ich das eigentlich nicht, denn bei den verkauften US Baitrunnern handelte es sich um das A-Modell, sprich die Urform. In Bezug auf die Schnurverlegung war die wohl somit das Schlechteste, was man sich vorstellen kann, Stabilität und Langlebigkeit sind natürlich perfekt. Ich würde trotzdem auf jeden Fall zu den neueren und in Bezug auf die Schnurverlegung verbesserten B-Modellen greifen.


----------



## Conchoolio (9. März 2005)

*AW: Welche Karpfenruten und Rollen???*

Also ich finde den US Baitrunner von Shimano richtig *******, denn die schnurverlegung ist der letzte scheiß. viel besser vom preis leistung finde ich die daiwa regal-z brt. außer das die ne kuststoffspule hat, istsie deutlich besser als der us baitrunner. wenn shimano dann ne gescheite.


----------



## dropback (9. März 2005)

*AW: Welche Karpfenruten und Rollen???*



			
				Conchoolio schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich finde den US Baitrunner von Shimano richtig *******, denn die schnurverlegung ist der letzte scheiß. viel besser vom preis leistung finde ich die daiwa regal-z brt. außer das die ne kuststoffspule hat, istsie deutlich besser als der us baitrunner. wenn shimano dann ne gescheite.


Da spricht der Fachmann|rolleyes 
Klar, die Schnurwicklung ist wirklich nicht besonders toll, ist aber halb so wild. Man kommt immer noch auf ne ordentliche Weite beim Werfen. Und Freilauf- und Bremsenfunktion sind top.
Und dagegen so ein Daiwa Plastikröllchen mit Heckbremse anpreisen, das lasse ich mal besser unkommentiert.
drop


----------



## Pilkman (9. März 2005)

*AW: Welche Karpfenruten und Rollen???*

Das mit der US Baitrunner beim Karpfenangeln ist wahrscheinlich wie mit der Penn Slammer beim Pilken: Die Schnurverlegung ist echt nicht gerade prall, aber die Stabilität, die Laufruhe und die Kraft des Getriebes wiegen das locker wieder auf, der rauszuholenden Wurfweite schadet das wirklich erstaunlich wenig. In der Preisklasse gibt es bei meiner Meinung nach auch (fast) nichts besseres, obwohl mir die Okuma Epix Baitfeeder sehr zusagen.


----------



## BadPoldi (9. März 2005)

*AW: Welche Karpfenruten und Rollen???*

Hi,

das muß erstmal ne rolle schaffen über 10 jahre fast unverändert im programm geführt wird...

ich denke doch das die us zu den beliebtesten und meistgefischten freilaufkarpfenrollen zählen.

die langlebigkeit und robustheit, sowie die geniale frontbremse haben die rolle zu dem gemacht was sie heute ist. nur wegen der schnurverlegung die rolle abreiben, geht ned. für geflochtene eher ungeeignet, aber  bei mono ist es garnicht so wild...

gruß

BadPoldi


----------



## Grundangler Mainz (9. März 2005)

*AW: Welche Karpfenruten und Rollen???*

hallo schreib doch mal bitte  was dir kosten können das mann dir  richtig helfen kann#h


----------



## Pilkman (9. März 2005)

*AW: Welche Karpfenruten und Rollen???*



			
				Erik90 schrieb:
			
		

> Naja ich dachte an 150€ bei den Ruten.
> Bei den Rollen sollten es so ungefähr 100€ sein!
> Wie gesagt ich will aber von jeden gern 2 Stück haben.



@ Grundangler Mainz

Das hat er doch schon gesagt...


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (9. März 2005)

*AW: Welche Karpfenruten und Rollen???*

Wenn du Karpenrigs binden kannst, kannst du auch Ruten bauen, ist wirklich relativ einfach.

Ich hab von meinem Rutenbauer nen Wickelbock und das Blinker-Video "Rutenbau" in die Hand gedrückt bekommen, ne Woche später hatte ich 3 nagelneue Armalite Century MK2, lackieren will er die aber. Preislich hab ich für meine drei weniger bezahlt, als 2 Modelle z.B. bei KL kosten.

Rollen kann ich dir nur raten die alten Diwa Emblem zu suchen, unkaputtbar....


----------



## Gunni77 (9. März 2005)

*AW: Welche Karpfenruten und Rollen???*

Zitat von *Conchoolio*Also ich finde den US Baitrunner von Shimano richtig *******, denn die schnurverlegung ist der letzte scheiß. viel besser vom preis leistung finde ich die daiwa regal-z brt. außer das die ne kuststoffspule hat, istsie deutlich besser als der us baitrunner. wenn shimano dann ne gescheite. 

|muahah:


----------



## MrTom (10. März 2005)

*AW: Welche Karpfenruten und Rollen???*



			
				Geraetefetischist schrieb:
			
		

> CMW verramscht die Carp master Blanks in 13' 3,5lbs für unter 50€...


Ich hab gestern mal dort angerufen und zwei bestellt. Ich hab zwar noch nie eine Rute aufgebaut aber es gibt ja immer ein erstes mal. Ich werde mich jetzt erst mal schlau machen müssen zum Thema Rutenbau. Für tipps bin ich jederzeit empfänglich zB was für ein Ringsatz würdet ihr verbauen?? |kopfkrat   Fragen, Fragen, Fragen....


----------



## Geraetefetischist (10. März 2005)

*AW: Welche Karpfenruten und Rollen???*

Was Rutentechnisch vielleicht noch interessant wäre, ist vielleicht diese:
http://www.carpfriends.de/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=25&products_id=212 

Hört man zumindest nur gute kritiken drüber, auch wenn ich selbst noch keine ausprobieren konnte.




> Ich werde mich jetzt erst mal schlau machen müssen zum Thema Rutenbau. Für tipps bin ich jederzeit empfänglich zB was für ein Ringsatz würdet ihr verbauen??



Also wenn ich ehrlich bin, würde ich nichts anderes mehr als Fuji Low Rider verbauen. Problem ist nur, die Kriegt man in D erst gar nicht. Zumindest hab ich noch nichts gefunden, wer eine Bezugsquelle hat bitte melden, die will ich nämlich an den Harrisonsatz dranbauen.
Die Wurf und Drillperformance ist einfach nur genial, wie jeder, der das mal antesten durfte sicher bestätigen wird. Ausserdem sind die sehr stabil und gut verstaubar. 7+1 satz würde ich empfehlen (20, 16, 12, 2x10, 2x8 12erspitze). Eventuell auch nen 8+1 satz (3x8) 
Ich war aber noch nie ein Freund von den 5+1 Weitwurf-Beringungen mit einem Startring, der im Zirkus besser aufgehoben wäre, zum Tigerdurchspringenlassen.
Alternativ vielleicht die alte version vom New Guide concept: http://www.harrisonrods.co.uk/Fuji%20New%20Guide%20Concept.htm 
Die Ringe bekommt man in D zumindest.
Ich werd mir aber Lowrider kommen lassen, zur not aus dem Ausland:
www.mudhole.com

Material ist ne Kostenfrage, Ich werde Sic verbauen, auch wenn der satz bei 50€ liegt. Die Neuen Alconites sind aber auch ne schöne preiswertere alternative, und inzwischen auch in der Neuen Low Rider wie auch in der alten new guide concept - BMN serie raus. 
Bei allen diesen Beringungen wird der Startring andersherum (1 Bein richtung griff statt 2) verbaut, als die anderen Ringe!!!

Mit dem Blank muss man etwas aufpassen, der ist matt lackiert, und verkratzt leicht beim z.B. Griffaufschieben. 
Von nem Ungeteilten Korkgriff würd ich da beim ersten mal abstand nehmen. 
Und beim Wickeln ist er recht rutschig.

Hier:
www.flyfishingcracks.de
Sind die Grundzüge vom Rutenbau erklärt, das sonderheft vom Blinker ist aber beinahe Pflichtlektüre geworden.

Beim wickeln sollte man erstmal 2-3 Übungswicklungen an nem Besenstiel o.ä. machen.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## MrTom (10. März 2005)

*AW: Welche Karpfenruten und Rollen???*

Sollte eine Distancerute mit Duplongriff werden. Drannstecken werde ich eventuell meine Tica SR6007. Würdest du wirklich bloss ein 20iger Startring nehmen |kopfkrat ??


----------



## MrTom (10. März 2005)

*AW: Welche Karpfenruten und Rollen???*

Und wie sieht es mir den Ringabständen aus, gibt es da eine Regel? Ich fürchte mir fallen stündlich neue Fragen ein |uhoh: Vom "RutenvonderStangeKäufer) zum "Rutenselberbauer" ist es anscheinend ein ganz schön grosser Schritt


----------



## Geraetefetischist (10. März 2005)

*AW: Welche Karpfenruten und Rollen???*

Also bei den Lowridern gibts gar nicht erst was grösseres als nen 20er, bei den BNM ist natürlich ein 30er starter angesagt, wie auf dem Diagramm.

In Grösseren seh ich keinen sinn. Denn die Performanceverbesserung ist wahrhaftig da mit den kleineren und mehr Ringen. Keine Ahnung warum, aber es ist so.
Da gibts erklärungstheorieen: http://www.fujitackle.com.au/concept.htm 
Aber mir reicht schlicht die Praxis. Shimanos gibts ja teils in beiden beringungen.
Abgesehen davon ist der am Häufigsten gewechselte Ring ein 40er. Die sind recht Bruchanfällig, daher vermeide ich sie gerne. Wenn Du magst kannst Du natürlich auch althergebrachte Ringe aufwickeln. Imo hat das aber nur nen Optischen wert.


Ringabstände sind Rutenblankabhängig. Am besten lässt Du dir vom Weckesser gleich ne empfehlung mitschicken. Es gibt auch standarttabellen und Berechnungsalgorithmen, aber wozu kompliziert, wenns auch einfach geht.

Den Duplongriff bestellst Du am besten gleich exakt passend mit. Den evtl. Nachzuarbeiten ist so eine Geschichte...

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## MrTom (10. März 2005)

*AW: Welche Karpfenruten und Rollen???*

Dankschön, jetzt bin ich diesbezüglich schon mal um einiges schlauer #h


----------



## MrTom (14. März 2005)

*AW: Welche Karpfenruten und Rollen???*

Die Blanks sind gerade eingetroffen #v  somit steht meiner Karriere als Rutenbauer fast nichts mehr im Wege   Werde auch gleich mal ne Mail an CMW schreiben ob sie eine Empfehlung zwecks Ringabstand rausrücken. Als nächstes muss ich mich wohl mit der Auswahl der restlichen Komponenten auseinandersetzen, welche Ringe, Rollenhalter, Garn usw  |kopfkrat    Ich werde wohl erst mal eine alte Rute "vergewaltigen"


----------



## Pilkman (14. März 2005)

*AW: Welche Karpfenruten und Rollen???*

Hi MrTom! #h

Ich bin gespannt auf Deine erste Handmade!

Ich spiel auch schon länger mit dem Gedanken, aber hab mich noch nie durchringen können. Carpcatchää meinte ja: "Wer gute Rigs binden kann, kann mit ein wenig Hilfe auch Ringe binden, der Rest kommt von allein."

Also, halt uns auf dem Laufenden! #6


----------



## MrTom (14. März 2005)

*AW: Welche Karpfenruten und Rollen???*



			
				Pilkman schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin gespannt auf Deine erste Handmade!


Na ich erst :q   Wenns mir zu blöd wird werden die Blanks gekürzt und als Kescherstiele missbraucht. Ich werde mich erst einmal in die hohe Kunst des Ringewickelns einführen


----------



## Erik90 (14. März 2005)

*AW: Welche Karpfenruten und Rollen???*

Hallo,
Ich hab mir überlegt ich lass es erst mal mit den Rutenbau und kauf mir lieber Welche!
Denn ich will die Ruten möglichst schnell und eh ich sonst was übersturze! Da vertrau ich lieber der Angelfirme die wissen schon was sie tun!
Vielleicht probiere ich es mal in ein paar Jahren!
gruß Erik


----------



## MrTom (15. März 2005)

*AW: Welche Karpfenruten und Rollen???*

Hab gerade folgende Mail von CMW bekommen"......Sie können folgende Beringung wählen    Ringabstände  20 - 48 - 84 - 127 - 176 - 231"  Wie darf ich die 20 am Anfang verstehen |kopfkrat ??


----------



## Pilkman (15. März 2005)

*AW: Welche Karpfenruten und Rollen???*



			
				MrTom schrieb:
			
		

> Hab gerade folgende Mail von CMW bekommen"......Sie können folgende Beringung wählen    Ringabstände  20 - 48 - 84 - 127 - 176 - 231"  Wie darf ich die 20 am Anfang verstehen |kopfkrat ??



Hört sich an, wie ne 6+1 Beringung, wobei die 20 für 20cm Abstand von der Rutenspitze stehen sollte...  |kopfkrat ... der Spitzenring kommt dann wohl als letztes drauf...  #c 

Sach ich ma´ so als totaler Laie... :m


----------



## MrTom (15. März 2005)

*AW: Welche Karpfenruten und Rollen???*

Klar, so würde es Sinn machen. Bin nicht auf die Idee gekommen das der Spitzenring nicht mit erwähnt wird weil er eh auf null sitzt #q


----------



## Geraetefetischist (15. März 2005)

*AW: Welche Karpfenruten und Rollen???*

Absolut Korrekt, es wird immer der Abstand zum Spitzenring in cm Angegeben.

Just Monsters
holger


----------



## Robin90 (16. März 2005)

*AW: Welche Karpfenruten und Rollen???*

Hallo Leute,
was haltet ihr denn von eine SPRO Rute und einer Zebco Rolle? Ich muss mal gucken die eine Rolle von Zebco hat mir ja eigentlich ganz gut gefallen ich weis aber nicht mehr wie die heißt!!!Könnt ihr mir da weiter helfen?Die Rolle hatte auch freilauf!


----------



## Aali-Barba (16. März 2005)

*AW: Welche Karpfenruten und Rollen???*



			
				Robin90 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute,
> was haltet ihr denn von eine SPRO Rute und einer Zebco Rolle? Ich muss mal gucken die eine Rolle von Zebco hat mir ja eigentlich ganz gut gefallen ich weis aber nicht mehr wie die heißt!!!Könnt ihr mir da weiter helfen?Die Rolle hatte auch freilauf!


 
Wenn Du die Zebco Cool meinst, davon habe ich hier 3 Stück liegen, die ich im August letzten Jahres gekauft habe. Eine davon klemmt beim Kurbeln, bei einer geht der Schnurfangbügel nicht mehr richtig runter und die 3. schleift irgendwo im Gehäuse. #q  Ich fand sie Anfangs auch ganz toll, bis sie Reihenweise den Geist aufgaben.


----------



## Robin90 (16. März 2005)

*AW: Welche Karpfenruten und Rollen???*



			
				Aali-Barba schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn Du die Zebco Cool meinst, davon habe ich hier 3 Stück liegen, die ich im August letzten Jahres gekauft habe. Eine davon klemmt beim Kurbeln, bei einer geht der Schnurfangbügel nicht mehr richtig runter und die 3. schleift irgendwo im Gehäuse. #q Ich fand sie Anfangs auch ganz toll, bis sie Reihenweise den Geist aufgaben.


Kannst du mal ein Bild hier rein setzen???


----------



## rosental (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: Welche Karpfenruten und Rollen???*

*hallo, ich habe eine Probleme, ich möchte mir eine Karpfen  Rute von Chub Outkast Plus 12ft. 3,00lbs kaufen, aber ich weise nicht  was ist am bestem, mit kork oder ohne kork bestellen danke*


----------



## waschlabaschdu (15. Januar 2013)

*AW: Welche Karpfenruten und Rollen???*

Also wenn du auf Modernes Zeug stehst dann nimm ohne Kork, wenn du eher "altmodischer" angeln willst dann nimm mit Kork.Aber Kork wird schneller dreckig und ist bei nässe nicht gerade angenehm.Meine Empfehlung: Ohne Kork 
Mfg waschlabaschdu


----------



## jogi89 (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: Welche Karpfenruten und Rollen???*

Hab die outcast 13" ohne Kork und bin damit mehr als zufrieden, von der Optik sowie auch Handhabung!!! Kork wird auch mit der zeit ziemlich "dunkel" grau.


----------



## Ozean (7. November 2014)

*AW: Welche Karpfenruten und Rollen???*

Hi Leute welche Rute würdet Ihr mir empfehlen auf ca 5-20kilo karpfen?
Nas H Gun 12ft 2,75lbs oder ne daiwa pro carbon carp 12ft 2,75lbs oder die Fox Ranger XT 12ft 2,75lbs??


----------



## Shxmxnxlxvxr (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Welche Karpfenruten und Rollen???*



jogi89 schrieb:


> Hab die outcast 13" ohne Kork und bin damit mehr als zufrieden, von der Optik sowie auch Handhabung!!! Kork wird auch mit der zeit ziemlich "dunkel" grau.




Da wirkt ganz feines Schleifpapier wunder...


Willst du eine Stunde lang glücklich sein, dann trinke dir einen an. Willst du drei Tage lang glücklich sein, dann heirate. Willst du dein ganzes Leben lang glücklich sein, dann werde ein Angler.


----------

